# Hypos



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 13, 2020)

Maisie is having a hypo everyday and it’s taking 2 lots of glucose to raise her bloods anyone know why this would happen she’s having 19g haribo bag then another 15 minutes later should we be using different glucose?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 13, 2020)

Having some hypos is a normal part of diabetes. Having them several days in a row happens sometimes and it can take a bit of detective work to find out why and avoid them. Doing exercise can have an effect for 24-48 hours. Sometimes you need ot adjust the ratios for a mealtime. Sometimes everything just goes haywire for no apparent reason. Some hypos are more stubborn than others to shift and do take longer to recover from. We use glucose/dextrose tablets or lucazade sport mostly as our hypo treatments but whatever you’re using make sure she drinks too as that helps get sugar into the bloodstream quicker. A lot of the handling of hypos comes from experience of what your child needs for a 3.8 hypo vs a 3.2 hypo or whatever the situation is that you’re in. It’s not unusual for hypos to come in clusters and for you to get into a cycle of over treating and then needing more insulin and then having more hypos too. This is where your DSN can be very useful. Send them your data by email and they can have a look and spot patterns. They still see patterns for us that I was unaware of.

Generally if she’s having hypos several days in a row reduce her insulin a little so she runs a little higher until things settle down again. But do speak to your DSN for detailed support.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

If Maisie is having hypos every day and they are harder to treat, it woo,d suggest to me that her insulin needs have changed slightly. 

One of  the most challenging aspects of diabetes for me Ofer the years has been the ever-shifting goalposts. We are forever playing catch-up... just when you’ve got your basal, meal ratios and correction factors working well for a week or so, things change and you have to start tweaking and adjusting again.

I generally find small adjustments are usually enough, maybe 10% reduction in basal, then see how that goes and look at meal ratios etc next.

But you should check this with your clinic or DSN really, for their advice.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 16, 2020)

She’s started pushing me away she’s letting everyone else help her but looks annoyed when I try , maybe I’m being too controlling with it and need to give her some space but I just want to make sure it’s all done properly. It’s really upsetting me


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 16, 2020)

They changed the ratio to 11 and taught us how to enter the carbs into the accucheck reader so it reduces or adds insulin depending on her levels so clever, her levels are more stable for the moment at average 6 no hypos for 2 days , and gonna try jelly babies ! Thank you for advice !


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 16, 2020)

It amazes me that you’re only now being taught how to enter the carb count into a meter 

We have gone through phases when my daughter has found it easier and phases where it’s harder. She will generally do her finger pricks and injections more consistently with me than with her dad but even then it’s often a long period of reassurance and cajoling needed. If she prefers someone other than you at the moment but is doing what she needs then try not to take it too personally. We’re here to listen and sympathise with you though. I understand the hurt and frustration. She’s just trying to control elements of her life when so much of it is outside her control.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 16, 2020)

We are only 2 months in and been working it out from a sheet given by the hospital. Yeah I get it I just feel so bad for her and want to be there every step of the way. Thank you I agree she wants to regain some control.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 16, 2020)

We had a whole education session the week she left hospital. It’s interesting how it varies in different places. 

Our experience was that the first month or so my daughter found it a novelty and was easy going with all her treatment but then the reality hit home that this wasn’t going away and we had a difficult few months after that. It’s mostly been easier since about month 4 but obviously with ups and downs within that. We had a trial for a Libre when she was finding everything really hard but she found the application pretty traumatic and so didn’t want to continue after the second sensor but it meant she viewed finger pricks as easier and so everything got easier after that. We’re 10 months in now so still early days in the long term but it all seems a lot easier for all of us.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 23, 2020)

Girls want to be independent, so let her have as much as is safe to do, and let others be supportive if that's what she wants.

 As long as she knows you are there when she needs you, and if you know your stuff (which it sounds like) then she will come back to you when she thinks she needs to.

We all have good days/weeks and bad ones, just have to do our best and ride it out. 

My mum knows only vague details about diabetes even though I was only 16 at the time. I would love to have that support from my mum.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you


----------

